# My New Teacup Yorkie!



## AppleTheYorkie (Jul 9, 2011)

This is my new puppy, Apple. She is a quick learner and very playful. Below are some pics of her.









Too sleepy to be alive... 









Flip-flop chewing rules!

Sorry. I'm trying to get a picture of her face, but she's always upside down occupied with some thing or another.


----------



## eliza (Jun 6, 2011)

oh my goodness, she is SO adorable!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Very cute. However, there is no such thing as a teacup Yorkie, just so you know. She's just a yorkie with a catchy selling designer name.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

She is very cute. What about her makes her speciafically teacup? I only ask because I know that ALL Yorkies are supposed to be under 5 pounds normal sized yorkies should be between 2 and 4 pounds but they are not teacup.


----------



## AppleTheYorkie (Jul 9, 2011)

The breeder emphasized "microsized yorkie" and she's pretty small. I once saw a yorkie that was 7+ pounds though. I also know that "teacup" isn't really a breed type. I guess you can call Apple a "really small toy yorkie."


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

AppleTheYorkie said:


> The breeder emphasized "microsized yorkie" and she's pretty small. I once saw a yorkie that was 7+ pounds though. I also know that "teacup" isn't really a breed type. I guess you can call Apple a "really small toy yorkie."


She's just a puppy, that's why she's small... She looks like an average sized yorkie to me though. Toy Yorkies don't exist either. They're all just Yorkshire Terriers. The breeder was out to make a buck.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> She's just a puppy, that's why she's small... She looks like an average sized yorkie to me though. Toy Yorkies don't exist either. They're all just Yorkshire Terriers. The breeder was out to make a buck.


And the yorkshire terrier is already in the toy group. So you don't have to add it to the breed name. She's just a yorkie, but certainly a very cute one.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Apple is adorable. I love her name!

The AKC breed standard says Yorkies "must not exceed seven pounds". Aidan's breeder had an adult Yorkie who was 2.5 lbs.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

AppleTheYorkie said:


> The breeder emphasized "microsized yorkie" and she's pretty small. I once saw a yorkie that was 7+ pounds though. I also know that "teacup" isn't really a breed type. I guess you can call Apple a "really small toy yorkie."


Well, for future reference, I would not purchase from that breeder again. They should not put emphasis on size beyond fitting standard (especially when it's extreme, like "KiNG SIZED!" or "TEACUP!") but teacup/toy need not apply to Yorkie.  I have a friend who just found a Yorkie puppy in an abadoned house she cleaned for a company. Cute tiny terrier.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

She is sooo cute


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Awww, she's cute!

My SO wants a yorkie, but with a puppy being about the size of my dogs paw I don't think we will ever get one


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Very cute. But yeah, looks like a normal yorkie to me. Here's a note from the Yorkshire Terrier Club of America:



> If you are interested in purchasing a tiny Yorkie, sometimes called a Teacup,
> Micro Mini, Teeny, or any other name that means “extra small”, there are
> several things you should consider. The YTCA’s Code of Ethics precludes the
> use of the words “teacup”, “tiny specialists”, doll faced, or similar terminology
> ...


Regular-sized yorkies are already quite small! My friend's sister has an adorable one that weighs just over four pounds -- she gets asked all the time if the dog is a "teacup," but no, that's a normal yorkie.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

DJEtzel said:


> She's just a puppy, that's why she's small... She looks like an average sized yorkie to me though. Toy Yorkies don't exist either. They're all just Yorkshire Terriers. The breeder was out to make a buck.


Yorkies are all "toy" yorkies. That's why they are in the toy group. She is very very cute!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Pawzk9 said:


> Yorkies are all "toy" yorkies. That's why they are in the toy group. She is very very cute!


But the breed name "Toy Yorkie" does not exist.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

DJEtzel said:


> But the breed name "Toy Yorkie" does not exist.


Really? I wasn't aware of that. I must get out more.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Pawzk9 said:


> Really? I wasn't aware of that. I must get out more.


Yes, you probably should.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

DJEtzel said:


> Yes, you probably should.


Apparently irony is lost on some people...


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Really guys?


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

She's very cute! 
As others have said, reputable breeders don't tack on the 'teacup' name. Her breeder's intentions aside, though, I hope she lives a very long and happy life with you 

I have a toy Poodle who is barely 5 lbs. I often have to tell people that, no, she's not a teacup. Nor did I choose her for her size..I adopted her as an adult.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I never realised yorkies were supposed to be that small. Seems the ones I see are always a bit bigger than that.

But from the photos, the puppy looks about the same size as my puppy was when I got him at 2.5 months, and he's ended up at 6 kg.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

What an adorable baby!! Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Some of you really know how to take an idea, run with it, beat it to death and find another way to say the same thing that's already been said.


----------



## AppleTheYorkie (Jul 9, 2011)

What a conversation... Thank you guys for CONTRADICTING my dog, but please. I know now from your really helpful words that my Apple is a normal Yorkie. I'd love to know how you guys can simply look at my dog and call her a normal sized Yorkie, though. There's no need to tell me twenty times that my dog is actually normal sized and that there is no such size group as "toy" or "teacup."

Thanks to the many people who came here to actually *look* at my dog.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

This thread is a prime example of why most new members never last a week.

AppleTheYorkie, I apologize. Some of the respondents mean well, some are just too eager to show what experts they are and some are just happy to see pictures of a cute puppy.

Feel free to ignore the ones with no manners.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you RonE.
Welcome to DF! Apple is adorable!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

AppleTheYorkie said:


> What a conversation... Thank you guys for CONTRADICTING my dog, but please. I know now from your really helpful words that my Apple is a normal Yorkie. I'd love to know how you guys can simply look at my dog and call her a normal sized Yorkie, though. There's no need to tell me twenty times that my dog is actually normal sized and that there is no such size group as "toy" or "teacup."
> 
> Thanks to the many people who came here to actually *look* at my dog.


I don't think anyone talked about her size without also telling you how cute she is.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

kafkabeetle said:


> I don't think anyone talked about her size without also telling you how cute she is.


"Cute pup, however . . . " does not need to be said ten times.

I might start referring to Esther as a Plottweiler (which would be a stab-in-the-dark) and see how many different ways people could find to tell me there is no such beast.

I swear, y'all are more cordial to spammers and trolls than you are to new members who may, perhaps, be a bit misguided.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

RonE said:


> "Cute pup, however . . . " does not need to be said ten times.
> 
> I might start referring to Esther as a Plottweiler (which would be a stab-in-the-dark) and see how many different ways people could find to tell me there is no such beast.
> 
> I swear, y'all are more cordial to spammers and trolls than you are to new members who may, perhaps, be a bit misguided.


I wouldn't take issue with you calling her a Plottweiler. If she's a mix of a Rottweiler and a Plott hound that's the only easy way to say it. That's different from a purebred dog who is being marketed to people who don't know any better by calling them "teacup" dogs. I don't think the OP's dog is in much danger, but many of those teacup dogs have major heath problems related to their extra-smallness and because of that I think it's important to nip that term in the bud, so no one else reads this, sees a cute puppy, then says, "I'm going to go get _myself_ a teacup yorkie!" I for one am always going to correct incorrect information for the good of the misinformed person, as well as for all the lurkers out there who are reading and learning from this site.

Now, Apple, I'm very sorry the correction was stated so many times that it overshadowed the original purpose of the thread. I do hope you stick around...the same thing that makes some people on here seem like jerks is what makes this forum a very important resource in my mind. You won't ever be misled, because people here keep each other accountable.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

The correction was appropriate.

Repeating it nine times was not. That's calling piling on and it's just, plain rude.

I hope we don't need yet another rule for something that should just be good sense and good manners.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

RonE said:


> The correction was appropriate.
> 
> Repeating it nine times was not. That's calling piling on and it's just, plain rude.


Fair enough.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

AppleTheYorkie said:


> What a conversation... Thank you guys for CONTRADICTING my dog, but please. I know now from your really helpful words that my Apple is a normal Yorkie. I'd love to know how you guys can simply look at my dog and call her a normal sized Yorkie, though. There's no need to tell me twenty times that my dog is actually normal sized and that there is no such size group as "toy" or "teacup."
> 
> Thanks to the many people who came here to actually *look* at my dog.


Well, I looked at her. And she's very cute. The reason people can look at her and say she's not a tea-cup or toy size, or micro sized or any of that is because Yorkies don't come in any of those sizes. If you say that to a true Yorkshire Terrier person they will probably contradict you, so it's a good thing to know going into a conversation with other people as enthusiastic about your breed as you will be. So she is a Yorkie, plain and simple who will either be in the size range of the breed standard or she won't. I don't think anyone can look at a picture and say if a puppy will turn out to be "normal" or in standard for their breed, though people really experienced in that breed can generally make a good guess. I'm not that experienced in Yorkshire terriers, so I'll just say that she's cute.


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

congrats!! I got a little yorkie baby girl in Feb this year. She's almost 7 months now, and her name is Ziva. At first, I was just totally, completely freaked out for being responsible for a being that tiny. It really scared me, I was always worried she would get hurt, or something being so small. But she is sturdy! and feisty!! When we got her, at 12 weeks, she was 2 lbs. Now she is closer to four lbs. 

I only know my dog, but she has a great personality and from what Ive heard from other yorkie owners that is pretty common. Housetraining can be hard and my yorkie still hasnt learned to come and get me when she needs to go, I just have to take her out every two hours no matter what. You probably already know that little dogs like this need to have food available often, bc their blood sugar can drop. And when you walk Apple, see if you can get her a little harness rather than putting the leash on the collar, bc their tiny tracheas are sensitive 

Again, congrats! Applie is adorable.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

RonE said:


> The correction was appropriate.
> 
> Repeating it nine times was not. That's calling piling on and it's just, plain rude.
> 
> I hope we don't need yet another rule for something that should just be good sense and good manners.


Well, isn't that practically every thread on this forum? Especially the training help threads. There is only so many ways to say the same thing and it happens in practically every thread with as many posters as there are on this forum. Just a general consensus and it didn't seem like anyone meant any harm. Yahoo questions yields a.. much less pleasant response to the word teacup.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> Well, isn't that practically every thread on this forum?


Maybe you're right. Maybe we need a rule against mindless redundancy.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Well, isn't that practically every thread on this forum? Especially the training help threads. There is only so many ways to say the same thing and it happens in practically every thread with as many posters as there are on this forum. Just a general consensus and it didn't seem like anyone meant any harm. Yahoo questions yields a.. much less pleasant response to the word teacup.


I didn't actually see anyone being rude to the OP. Just correcting a mis-statement (actually a few mis-statements). I did not respond to the "tea-cup" but the later reference she made to calling the dog a "toy" Yorkie instead. (they are all toy dogs, they are in the toy group and there are not multiple size classifications like some breeds) Thing is, if one person tells you something, they may or may not be more knowledgeable (or less) than you are, and it might be hard to know if the information is correct. If several people tell you the same thing, it's more likely to be common knowledge. And personally, if I'm making a faux pas about a breed I'd recently acquired, I'd appreciate that information (yes, even from multiple sources) before I say it to another person with my breed and embarrass myself.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Well, isn't that practically every thread on this forum? Especially the training help threads. There is only so many ways to say the same thing and it happens in practically every thread with as many posters as there are on this forum. Just a general consensus and it didn't seem like anyone meant any harm. Yahoo questions yields a.. much less pleasant response to the word teacup.


Oh I know for a fact YA! yields a much worse response to the word "teacup" than was ever posted on here, as I am on that site. In their defense though, that site gets a lot more idiots than just people who are misguided. It is poorly managed by community moderation, so you get all kinds of nutjobs trolling the site, and many just get sick and tired of hearing it. 


To the OP, yes your dog is cute, all puppies are cute for the most part.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Pawzk9 said:


> I didn't actually see anyone being rude to the OP. Just correcting a mis-statement (actually a few mis-statements). I did not respond to the "tea-cup" but the later reference she made to calling the dog a "toy" Yorkie instead. (they are all toy dogs, they are in the toy group and there are not multiple size classifications like some breeds) Thing is, if one person tells you something, they may or may not be more knowledgeable (or less) than you are, and it might be hard to know if the information is correct. If several people tell you the same thing, it's more likely to be common knowledge. And personally, if I'm making a faux pas about a breed I'd recently acquired, I'd appreciate that information (yes, even from multiple sources) before I say it to another person with my breed and embarrass myself.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

RonE said:


> Maybe you're right. Maybe we need a rule against mindless redundancy.


I don't think we'd have a forum any more.



Pawzk9 said:


> I didn't actually see anyone being rude to the OP. Just correcting a mis-statement (actually a few mis-statements). I did not respond to the "tea-cup" but the later reference she made to calling the dog a "toy" Yorkie instead. (they are all toy dogs, they are in the toy group and there are not multiple size classifications like some breeds) Thing is, if one person tells you something, they may or may not be more knowledgeable (or less) than you are, and it might be hard to know if the information is correct. If several people tell you the same thing, it's more likely to be common knowledge. And personally, if I'm making a faux pas about a breed I'd recently acquired, I'd appreciate that information (yes, even from multiple sources) before I say it to another person with my breed and embarrass myself.


That is generally how I feel about it. Seems to feel more right when you get many of the same answer, rather than just one or two. In fact, when there is a thread with one or two responses we often see people complain about it, even melt down and say they will quit because their threads get no responses. 



ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Oh I know for a fact YA! yields a much worse response to the word "teacup" than was ever posted on here, as I am on that site. In their defense though, that site gets a lot more idiots than just people who are misguided. It is poorly managed by community moderation, so you get all kinds of nutjobs trolling the site, and many just get sick and tired of hearing it.
> 
> To the OP, yes your dog is cute, all puppies are cute for the most part.


Oh yeah. Some of the questions on YA are deplorable in their own right. I just think this is the kindest community I've seen in responses to things like this..


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

What is YA?


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

She's so adorable. And tiny! Seriously, how do people with such little dogs not squash them? I think I'm a pretty careful person, but I can't imagine I would always remember to watch where I put my feet.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Labmom4 said:


> What is YA?


Yahoo Answers.

It's where we send yahoos to learn good manners from the other yahoos.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey, I backed up my piling on with a link to (and quote from) an actual resource. 

I find that the so-called "micro" yorkies, the ones that will weigh three pounds or less when fully grown, tend to look different from a "normal" yorkie -- bigger head, bulgier eyes, just generally off somehow (remember these? See what I mean?). The OP's dog looks like a normal, adorable little yorkie pup.

Also, I don't understand the little argument about the word "toy." Yorkshire Terriers are in the toy group, yes, but the word "toy" does not appear in the breed's name (unlike the English Toy Spaniel and Toy Fox Terrier). That's pretty easily proven and a... weird thing to argue about for several posts. (I'm just going to assume that was all sarcasm.)


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

Like the mod said. Some people just they "know it all about everything" it really turns people off. I really don't understand what the big deal is if a person calls their dog a micro or toy or Giant its just words and the main thing is the person loves their dog and is proud of it,no need to go over board on its not a blah blah type dog. I say its a cutie pie as well. Please overlook those that know more than everyone else. There is a wealth of wonderful information here. Most people want to help others and also learn about different types of dog care. I hope you and that cute little one stay around.


----------



## AppleTheYorkie (Jul 9, 2011)

Of course I will stay on this forum... It takes more badgering than that to get me off such an interesting website


----------



## Mizuno (Jun 9, 2010)

Ahem... more pictures of Apple?!


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

what a cutie and i love the name


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

RonE said:


> Some of you really know how to take an idea, run with it, beat it to death and find another way to say the same thing that's already been said.


I agree completely. It's very predictable too. As soon as I saw this topic I KNEW what it would turn into... I knew that it was going to have way more posts than when someone normally post pics of their dogs, simply because of the "teacup" thing. Just say there's no such thing and then stop kicking a dead horse.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

momof3 said:


> Like the mod said. Some people just they "know it all about everything" it really turns people off. I really don't understand what the big deal is if a person calls their dog a micro or toy or Giant its just words and the main thing is the person loves their dog and is proud of it,no need to go over board on its not a blah blah type dog. I say its a cutie pie as well. Please overlook those that know more than everyone else. There is a wealth of wonderful information here. Most people want to help others and also learn about different types of dog care. I hope you and that cute little one stay around.


It isn't know it all, it's the truth. And to me it does matter because breeders selling dogs with emphasis on things like "micro" "toy" and "giant" are not selling healthy dogs. People that sensitive over internet forums shouldn't post on them. 



AppleTheYorkie said:


> Of course I will stay on this forum... It takes more badgering than that to get me off such an interesting website


Well, the toll is more pictures. And video.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> It isn't know it all, it's the truth. And to me it does matter because breeders selling dogs with emphasis on things like "micro" "toy" and "giant" are not selling healthy dogs. People that sensitive over internet forums shouldn't post on them.


I agree. I certainly wasn't just nitpicking about the name being "improper" or something just to be a know it all. It's the implications of the name being used, and the fact that it's often a selling ploy to get people to buy dogs that are unhealthily small (though the OP's dog didn't look unhealthily small to me) and bred that way purposefully by people just out to make a buck. Sorry if we didn't want to endorse the usage of those terms by not acknowledging their incorrectness. Like I said before, more people read this than just the OP.

But anyway, more pictures!


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

luvntzus said:


> I agree completely. It's very predictable too. As soon as I saw this topic I KNEW what it would turn into... I knew that it was going to have way more posts than when someone normally post pics of their dogs, simply because of the "teacup" thing. Just say there's no such thing and then stop kicking a dead horse.


*LIKE*!!! I was just thinking this same thing.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Great minds think alike.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Labmom4 said:


> What is YA?


Yahoo Answers, it is a Q&A site. And a lot of times the Q's and often times the A's make you want to bash your head into a wall. It is not all bad though, I have met quite a few online friends on there. I would say the Dog section is one of the fiercest, but it doesn't come close to the the Religions and Spirituality section.


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

That's a cute little dog snack you got there.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Ok, maybe I shouldnt bring this up, as everybody's calmed down, thank goodness, but has anyone else noticed the ad for 'teacup yorkies' on this forum?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Labmom4 said:


> Ok, maybe I shouldnt bring this up, as everybody's calmed down, thank goodness, but has anyone else noticed the ad for 'teacup yorkies' on this forum?


Yes I noticed it last night.


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

RonE said:


> "Cute pup, however . . . " does not need to be said ten times.
> 
> I might start referring to Esther as a Plottweiler (which would be a stab-in-the-dark) and see how many different ways people could find to tell me there is no such beast.
> 
> I swear, y'all are more cordial to spammers and trolls than you are to new members who may, perhaps, be a bit misguided.


I think you should call Esther a "Plottopoo", just to see what people say lol but you would have to be able to say it with a straight face, or it wouldnt be any fun lol


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Labmom4 said:


> Ok, maybe I shouldnt bring this up, as everybody's calmed down, thank goodness, but has anyone else noticed the ad for 'teacup yorkies' on this forum?


It wasn't so much that everyone had calmed down. The previous six posts prior to yours were combative and deleted.



osdbmom said:


> I think you should call Esther a "Plottopoo", just to see what people say lol


Doesn't seem likely that Esther has any poodle on her (and it would be wildly inappropriate for me to suggest that she has ever eaten a poodle) but it seems quite possible that she has some Rottie genes.

People in Wisconsin do weird things with Plotts, looking for a better bear dog.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Too cute! So teeny-tiny! Just love them to death. My pups are too big for me to ever own a yorkie. They'd accidentally smash the poor little thing........................She is adorable!


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

Can't wait to see pictures of her awake and playing. She is super cute,I would want to hold her all day and talk baby talk to her.


----------



## AppleTheYorkie (Jul 9, 2011)

Okie-dokie.. Finally got Apple to stay still for a second and here are the results!








Best one so far! 









In a handmade tank top!









:]


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

My head exploded into candy.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I love the little pink sweater.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

That puppy is seriously one of the cutest I have ever seen.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> My head exploded into candy.


Yup. Pink cottony-candy.


----------



## AppleTheYorkie (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you guys!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

She is ADORABLE!

Jackson is my "teapot" Yorkie as I call him  He's about 16lbs at almost 3yrs old. I can't believe sometimes that he was 5lbs when I first brought him home.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

What a cutie! Yorkie pups are some of the cutest out there IMO.

I actually didn't know they were supposed to be that small. To be completely honest I prefer the larger ones I've met... the ones that were maybe around 10 or so pounds about the size of a JRT or slightly smaller. But that's just my personal preference. 

Jackson'sMom.. I've always admired your dog.. he's what I picture a yorkie to be in my head


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

OMG!! What an adorable puppy!!! She's just darling and I love her name. Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

pittsabowawa said:


> What a cutie! Yorkie pups are some of the cutest out there IMO.
> 
> I actually didn't know they were supposed to be that small. To be completely honest I prefer the larger ones I've met... the ones that were maybe around 10 or so pounds about the size of a JRT or slightly smaller. But that's just my personal preference.
> 
> Jackson'sMom.. I've always admired your dog.. he's what I picture a yorkie to be in my head


Aw, thanks! That is also how I pictured them before I owned him, if I heard the name 'Yorkie' a dog like him is what I saw in my head, lol. I did not know until after how small they were supposed to be. I am very happy with his size


----------



## AppleTheYorkie (Jul 9, 2011)

Jackson is so handsome, even if he's not the smallest Yorkie around. He has this strong air, like "I can do anything." 

And "teapot" Yorkie? Hilarious! I once joked about my friend's slightly big Yorkie as a "beer jug" Yorkie


----------



## BrittanieJo (Sep 23, 2010)

winniec777 said:


> She's so adorable. And tiny! Seriously, how do people with such little dogs not squash them? I think I'm a pretty careful person, but I can't imagine I would always remember to watch where I put my feet.


Totally agree! I was just thinking about how small Aggie was when we got her and I treated her like she might break at any moment. I think Yorkies are definitely one of the cutest little dogs in the world. A friend has one who (or is it whom) named Kimchi (she got her in Korea). Love her! Apple is also adorable! Just wanted to add that I think I like Yorkies because they look a bit like Gremlins who are probably the cutest things in the world. LOL


----------

